# Corey Taylor



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Been listening to Slipknot and Stone Sour a lot recently. The more i listen the more i appreciate just what an amazing vocalist Corey Taylor is. From brutal to beautiful, the mans voice is incredible! Without doubt the best frontman of his generation. 

At the moment i can't stop playing 'Audiosecrecy', 'Vol 3 - The Subiminal Verses' and 'All Hope Is Gone'. 

Pulse Of The Maggots is my track of choice too!!! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

corey is a great singer and great guy aswell, i met stone sour and murderdolls when they toured together a number of years back now..

great guys with murderdolls being one of my faveourite bands(and joey is a great guitarist aswell as drummer) i was star struck a bit lol.
slipknot are probably still my faveourite band, seen them live twice. great gigs.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> corey is a great singer and great guy aswell, i met stone sour and murderdolls when they toured together a number of years back now..
> 
> great guys with murderdolls being one of my faveourite bands(and joey is a great guitarist aswell as drummer) i was star struck a bit lol.
> slipknot are probably still my faveourite band, seen them live twice. great gigs.


Would love to meet Corey as he seems like a proper cool bloke - very relaxed and friendly. I saw Slipknot in March 2000 at Nottingham Rock City before they were really big news. It was insane!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i seen them at the barrowlands in feb 2000 on the same tour... i was only 11!!! lol (and was terrified in the barrowlands to say the least.. went with cousin who was 14 lol and uncle) 

then seen them at the SECC on the unholy alliance tour with slayer hatebreed and mastodon iirc 2004??


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Amazing bloke would love to meet him and party the slipknot way


----------



## Napalm100 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you have time, put his name into Youtube and check out some of the acoustic performances he did at Sonisphere - awesome! 

Bother sends a chill down my spine whenever I hear it done acoustically.

Ant


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

listen to Vermillion pt2 :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

vermillion Pt2 is a must.

Through the glass aswell.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i seen them at the barrowlands in feb 2000 on the same tour... i was only 11!!! lol (and was terrified in the barrowlands to say the least.. went with cousin who was 14 lol and uncle)
> 
> then seen them at the SECC on the unholy alliance tour with slayer hatebreed and mastodon iirc 2004??


I was 27 at the time so quite a bit older than you! lol.

They were awesome that night. 



Napalm100 said:


> If you have time, put his name into Youtube and check out some of the acoustic performances he did at Sonisphere - awesome!
> 
> Bother sends a chill down my spine whenever I hear it done acoustically.
> 
> Ant





alan_mcc said:


> listen to Vermillion pt2 :thumb:





stevie_m said:


> vermillion Pt2 is a must.
> 
> Through the glass aswell.


'Snuff' is not bad either. :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> listen to Vermillion pt2 :thumb:


A catch in my throat choke
Torn into pieces
I won't, no!
I don't wanna be this

Good song :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Napalm100 said:


> If you have time, put his name into Youtube and check out some of the acoustic performances he did at Sonisphere - awesome!
> 
> *Bother sends a chill down my spine *whenever I hear it done acoustically.
> 
> Ant


was just going to say the same.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Corey Taylor is a fantastic vocalist no doubt about it. 

The contrast of vocals when you listen to the first Slipknot album compared to the latest Stone Sour is massive. 

The only thing is, as a shouty vocalist in Slipknot, I've heard better live to be honest. Don't get me wrong, he's a fantastic front man but his voice isn't as powerful live with Slipknot as he is on record. I couldn't comment on his vocals live with Stone Sour as haven't seen him live with them yet.

Still as said, one of the best frontmen of the last 10 years or so.


----------

